# Russian just laid two eggs. (updated-egg broke)



## loverlyskye (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello, my Russian just laid eggs and I'm new to the incubation process. I have them in moist coconut fiber, in little containers. I marked them and did not move them. The temp in the incubator looks to be around 85. I'd like it to be 80 so I turned it down. I have the water tray full. is there anything else I need to do or should do?


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 4, 2013)

*Russian just laid two eggs.*

you should leave it at 85, people keep some batches at 89 to raise the chances of the eggs having females. but 86 is pretty much perfect for both sexes to be produced. 


0.1.0 Russian Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
Chive On!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Sep 4, 2013)

*RE: Russian just laid two eggs.*

Congrats, and how exciting!

85 is just about perfect. I'd also put a few little containers of water into the incubator. That way the humidity will be a little higher, and it also helps the temperatures to stay more stable.


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 4, 2013)

*Russian just laid two eggs.*

there you go


0.1.0 Russian Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
Chive On!


----------



## Tom (Sep 4, 2013)

*RE: Russian just laid two eggs.*

In addition to the above, you should PM GBTortoises. The man has hatched many russians over many years and really knows his stuff.


----------



## loverlyskye (Sep 4, 2013)

*Russian just laid two eggs.*

Thank you all for the help. I'm soo excited. I have the temp set so it keeps it around 84 right now. Right now the bottom tray has about a half cup of water. I plan to put a container in there but I have to find one. Everything is good so far.


----------



## loverlyskye (Sep 30, 2013)

*Tortoise eggs*

My tortoise eggs have been in the incubator for almost a moth and I see no signs of development. Should I wait it out?


----------



## wellington (Sep 30, 2013)

*RE: Tortoise eggs*

I have no experience with tort eggs. However, I have read quite a few times on here to wait it out, and members have been very glad they did.


----------



## Auntie May (Sep 30, 2013)

*Tortoise eggs*

Wait! What kind of tort?


----------



## loverlyskye (Sep 30, 2013)

*Tortoise eggs*

Russian.


----------



## PucklesðŸ¢ (Sep 30, 2013)

*RE: Tortoise eggs*



loverlyskye said:


> Russian.



Don't throw the eggs out, keep incubating them till you get answers. What temperatures are your eggs? Did you tun the eggs at all? Don't turn tortoise eggs like chicken eggs. You lay them as you found them as you probably know. Hope yet hatch! You never know they may hatch, or they may be dummie eggs, tortoises use to prevent predators.


----------



## loverlyskye (Sep 30, 2013)

*Tortoise eggs*

I'm doing everything right it just seems like there would be something by now but I'm gonna wait it out.


----------



## WillTort2 (Oct 4, 2013)

*RE: Tortoise eggs*



PucklesðŸ¢ said:


> loverlyskye said:
> 
> 
> > Russian.
> ...



I'm not familiar with dummy eggs to fool predators. Are they just not fertile or are they filled with something predators would not like?


----------



## torttrish (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Tortoise eggs*

Not totally sure but you may have to spray them every so often as well at least I know we had to with bearded dragon eggs at the store I ised to work at granted totally differemt but.....

Sent from my SPH-L720 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Millerlite (Oct 4, 2013)

*Tortoise eggs*

Just wait it out, until it collapse in or molds or burst, don't spray them you can drown the embryo 


Check out my site and channel:
Www.tortoise-spot.webs.com
Www.youtube.com/tortoisespot


----------



## torttrish (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Tortoise eggs*

Mist them? Lol I didnt mean soak sorry

Sent from my SPH-L720 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## loverlyskye (Nov 29, 2013)

*Sad day. *

Today I went to check on my little egg and it broke. Unfortunately he didn't break through it. The egg was rotting. My poor little guy didn't make it. I'm so sad.


----------



## wellington (Nov 29, 2013)

*RE: Sad day. *

So sorry,


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 29, 2013)

*RE: Sad day. *

I wish we knew more about "dead-in-the-shell." This happens frequently and is heart-breaking. So very sorry!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 29, 2013)

*RE: Sad day. *

 Bummer.


----------

